# Form for "Gifting" a horse?



## mellie_rc (18 May 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of a form / template for gifting a horse to someone, preferably an online version?

Many thanks.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (18 May 2011)

mellie_rc said:



			Does anyone know where I can get hold of a form / template for gifting a horse to someone, preferably an online version?

Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Most people sell the horse for a £1 to make it a simple, legal transaction..


----------



## Simsar (18 May 2011)

We have been gifted horses either with or without a £1, the none pound was just given to us but the £1 horse just a typed up reciept.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (19 May 2011)

Looking at the trouble some people are having ATM in New Lounge, i would be extremely careful to get/give a proper receipt,signed & witnessed and change passport info etc ASAP to prevent future issues


----------



## Trolt (19 May 2011)

The easiest way is as people have mentioned: pick a nominal amount and then "sell" the horse for this price. Means you have then a reciept of sale etc as you would for a horse of a greater price.

If you really don't want to take any money for the horse, you can always charge say £10, create official reciept so horse is properly sold. Then a week later send the new owner £10 in a card as a "congratulations on your new horse, have a drink on me" type thing. Then the horse is officially sold, the money is seperate but the new owner hasn't actually lost out.

I still think it's easier for new owners to pay £1 and then the horse is not gifted, they are properly sold.


----------



## CrazyMare (26 May 2011)

I bought my 'freebie' for £1 - I felt more comfortable having the legal sale, and transfer of passport done.


----------

